# Next West Mids pint will be Alvechurch Wed October 21st



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
As we have done Halesowen, Wolverhampton, Rugeley and Solihull I thought that it was time to give Redditch a try. Could not find a nice pub for us there. So, the plan is to meet up on Wednesday the 21st October at The coach and horses Inn at Alvechurch. More details of the venue are on page two.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im there Phil mate, im off work.... yippe  

Paul


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not even going to tempt fate by saying I'm coming!
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll ask for a pub for you Phil. Got family and mates that way.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

HHHHHHHHHMMMMMMM !!!!!!! FOOD !!! WE'RE THERE !!!!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> HHHHHHHHHMMMMMMM !!!!!!! FOOD !!! WE'RE THERE !!!!!


You not coming tomorrow night Bozzy???

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Phil i will be there mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

If I can I will... In solihull that day, but 'er in door's might want me to go home to see her!


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep Phil, count me and the other half in too


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep, I think I should be OK for this one


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Should be able to make this one and introduce myself [smiley=cheers.gif]

Rich


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Rich,
Look forward to meeting you and I am sure we will all give you a warm welcome. 8) 
P.S. Like the sound of your TR6. Maybe we will get to see it next year in the nice weather.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Clare's Dad said there are no good pubs in Redditch lol

He has told me a couple that are not far from there. These be any good?


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Phil 

Yes, I might bring the '6' sometime in the future.....ancient technology compared to the TT!  
I wonder how many TT's will still be around in 37 years though [smiley=smash.gif]

Rich


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Rich we like fresh meat. :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Clare's Dad said there are no good pubs in Redditch lol
> 
> He has told me a couple that are not far from there. These be any good?


Hi Matt,
Well give us the details then!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

cannuck said:


> Thanks Phil
> 
> Yes, I might bring the '6' sometime in the future.....ancient technology compared to the TT!
> I wonder how many TT's will still be around in 37 years though [smiley=smash.gif]
> ...


Hiya,
Ancient technology compared to the TT...... :mrgreen: Maybe not!
I can remember how a straight six with those things called carbs sound. They still make the hairs on my neck stand on end.
Open the bonnet and you see the engine, not just some plastic covers. Sorry, now I am starting to ramble.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

cannuck said:


> Thanks Phil
> 
> Yes, I might bring the '6' sometime in the future.....ancient technology compared to the TT!
> I wonder how many TT's will still be around in 37 years though [smiley=smash.gif]
> ...


Ours will be !! I'll still be paying the Finance !!!!


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

You're right there Phil  You also see all the oil leaks and the dodgy wiring too :wink: 
BTW mine is still using the Lucas fuel injection [smiley=speechless.gif]

Rich


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

might be up for this one, if my car is back.....

will know nearer the time.

stu


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Come on then Phil, Where we getting our scram from then or is it 25 Happy meals to go ???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Steve,
Hang on and I will give Matt a kick as he did offer to find a nice eatery.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Steve,
> Hang on and I will give Matt a kick as he did offer to find a nice eatery.


Theres a little chef on the way out of Redditch, I'll just remortgage the house and see you there !! £2 for extra mushrooms !! sounds good to me !! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have looked at so many pubs in the Redditch area and to be honest none of them has made me feel that I should book us a table or two. 
So, after looking at Matt's suggestions I thought we would try the Coach and Horses. I realise it is not quite in Redditch as it is on the Brum side of the 42. But I really did not want to risk folks regretting that they came along.
Here is the main menu and I hope it whet's your appetites. 8)

http://www.coachandhorsesinn.co.uk/mainmenu.php


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice one Phill, looks a good un


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Jobs a good N Phil.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Looks top Notch and a really nice place !!! They'll never let us in !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool Phil, see you all there then


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> Looks top Notch and a really nice place !!! They'll never let us in !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


if we all follow Paul in to the car park we can hide in the black smog. :wink:


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Top job Phil. Hopefully see you all there.  
What time approx :?: 
Rich


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks top Notch and a really nice place !!! They'll never let us in !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Shut ya mouth mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Tractors and diesel then......
Harking back to when I was a Porsche owner a few years ago. I was always amazed looking at all the expensive 911's that Stuttgard's finest started life as as tractor. 

I hate to tell you this too. It was also a three cylinder.
Also, I hate to tell you this as well. It was a diesel!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Tractors and diesel then......
> Harking back to when I was a Porsche owner a few years ago. I was always amazed looking at all the expensive 911's that Stuttgard's finest started life as as tractor.
> 
> ...


See Phil, they know what they are on about :wink: :wink:


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, looking like a good choice.

From the menu I guess it is a proper steak/grill house :lol: which suits us!

Looking forward to it, but as asked before, what time roughly to meet there?

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If we could meet at around 6:30-7:00 and dine at 7:15 that would be good.
By the way I have now booked us a table or two.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nice one Phil and Paul he did say Porsche :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Nice one Phil and Paul he did say Porsche :roll: :lol: :wink:


Sorry mate, i saw the 'P' and presumed he said plough!! :roll:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Gents, I can't make this one i'm afraid - no car ! It's still at the bodyshop......my kitchen is also being ripped out and a new one going in so I need to be at home.  
I'll catch up with you in the near future.

stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

stu_tt said:


> Gents, I can't make this one i'm afraid - no car ! It's still at the bodyshop......my kitchen is also being ripped out and a new one going in so I need to be at home.
> I'll catch up with you in the near future.
> 
> stu


Sorry to hear that Stu. If you change your mind and want a lift you have my number.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Stu,
I havn't got one either but I am sure we could borrow Jackie's A3 for the evening! :roll:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hopefully see you guys Wed, getting new light units fit on Tues, fingers crossed it solves the light problem


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Stu,
> I havn't got one either but I am sure we could borrow Jackie's A3 for the evening! :roll:


Thanks Phill and Matt, for your kind offers, but I need to be dealing with kids, kitchen AND wife.... [smiley=bomb.gif] .
Perhaps you get a lift with Matt, Phill???

stu


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Never mind stu looks like you have a lot on mate catch you at the next one.

DAZ 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Car is back together so test run tomoz and shud be no problem coming


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Its going to be touch and go as to whether I can make it down to this one guys, but its not a no at the moment so we'll see!

:?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Working in Notts area this week so may take a run down to see you chaps. If anyone needs a ride, let me know and we can sort something out if its on my way.....


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I think I will be bringing the other half as well


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> Working in Notts area this week so may take a run down to see you chaps. If anyone needs a ride, let me know and we can sort something out if its on my way.....


Cool, say hello if you do. Didn't speak to you last time, my fault as well. 

Wanna have a proper look at your car as well.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I see he has the much nicer bootlid!!! no spoiler! Matt.


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all
Unfortunately I won't be able to make tomorrow night now  
Was hoping to meet up with you all for the first time but I have a family member in Telford hospital so I need to do my duty there at the moment.
Hopefully I'll be able to get to the next one [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Rich


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Rich,
Don't worry about the meet. We will hold a seat for you at the next one.
However, I am sure we all hope your family chap or chapess will be feeling a little better soon.


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all, hopefully I will be able to attend and get some ideas for my TT.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

itsmeagain said:


> Hi all, hopefully I will be able to attend and get some ideas for my TT.


Will be good to have you along buddy, see you there

Rich, sorry to hear about your family member, and hopefully see you at the next one 

Paul


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for that Phil/Paul  
Hop you all enjoy the evening...it looks a nice place [smiley=chef.gif] 
Rich


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Should be able to make it tomoz and you will be the first meet to see the Liquid on the V6. Car will prob be dirty so take it easy on me as its my daily driver and its 80ish miles to you i think, but who cares as long as the food and company is good.... :roll: :roll:
maybe my last meet for a while as i will be working in Holland from Monday...
steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Should be able to make it tomoz and you will be the first meet to see the Liquid on the V6. Car will prob be dirty so take it easy on me as its my daily driver and its 80ish miles to you i think, but who cares as long as the food and company is good.... :roll: :roll:
> maybe my last meet for a while as i will be working in Holland from Monday...
> steve


Dont forget to take your clogs!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Lighter than a plough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Lighter than a plough :lol: :lol: :lol:


Tart!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

muller


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> muller


Dont tell me you want some tomorrow? lol

I can get some before i come to the meet if you do though 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

yes they are loveyl, any flavour
steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> yes they are loveyl, any flavour
> steve


See what i can do


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

cheers. between us i think we are keeping oil companies in profit :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

See you all later then, i hope most or all of you are eating as i will be   

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Bleedin right geezer we're eating, Shoot the cows we're on the way !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Just leaving. 8)


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry guys working late today


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Got there around 7.30pm. 6 nice TT's parked outside, but it was too dark.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Gutted I couldn't make it tonight but next time I'll be there!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Shame you couldn't make it Steve. Thanks guys n girls, enjoyable evening, nice to see you all again. Good selection for the pub Phil. See ya on the next one.

Daz and Paul, I think i need a remap


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

itsmeagain....... sorry but were you there? Did you turn up and go or were you at the table.... im confused? :lol: :?

Iain...... sorry to say it mate, but you got done....... by a tractor  :lol:  :lol:

Good meet all, i liked the pub, was a very nice choice and not hard to find, just off the M42, brilliant 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks for making the evening worth the planning. We all seemed to enjoy the food and the beer was OK too.
See you next time in December.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Iain...... sorry to say it mate, but you got done....... by a tractor  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> Paul


Was enjoying the scenery really :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

forest said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Iain...... sorry to say it mate, but you got done....... by a tractor  :lol:  :lol:
> ...


Yeh, i have to admit, the trees really come alive............. WHEN ITS DARK :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

11.20 just got in


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> 11.20 just got in


Nice one Steve mate, would of been later if you had stopped and collected what you asked me to get you??!!? :roll: :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sorry mate. Had things i had to rush off for. Forest knows and i was not a happy chappy whn i left the pub...
steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Sorry mate. Had things i had to rush off for. Forest knows and i was not a happy chappy whn i left the pub...
> steve


Ok mate, no worries, hope its nothing too serious, see you again soon 

Paul


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> itsmeagain....... sorry but were you there? Did you turn up and go or were you at the table.... im confused? :lol: :?
> 
> Iain...... sorry to say it mate, but you got done....... by a tractor  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> ...


I got there at 7.30pm saw the cars outside. But didnt want to look a plonker walking into a pub and asking who was driving the TTs. Next time i will get there early so i can meet everyone. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

We are all one big family and you would have been made welcome. Take a big courage pill next time mate :mrgreen: 
We all started out as newbees at some point..
steve


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

yep, excellent choice of pub, food was very good. Steaks were well cooked and tasty. Although i agree the location was slightly harder to find than anticipated, missed the turning off the dual carriageway 1st time  should have been listening to my sat nav more closely LOL.

company as always was good, nice to have a chat with Phil. Look forward to seeing the new TT when it arrives.

A shame the car park was so dark, but it is that time of year. the drive back through the lanes was also fun.

Myself & Rachel should be free for the next meet, will keep an eye open for the planned date & venue.

cheers, 
Stu


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys and Gals, Thanks for another good night and a loads of laughs, top meal, nice choice phil, see you at the next one all !!!

Mat, let me know if you want some pies sorting !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Tracy and Steve

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Thanks to Phil and all for another excellent meet the pub was very nice and the food was A1 and Steve there was no Paton on the plate mate. :wink: Was a good laugh as always guys good to see you all again see you at the next one.

DAZ 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

forest said:


> Shame you couldn't make it Steve. Thanks guys n girls, enjoyable evening, nice to see you all again. Good selection for the pub Phil. See ya on the next one.
> 
> Daz and Paul, I think i need a remap


 :lol: I thorth you'd say that mate  you know you want one go for it. :twisted:

DAZ :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

itsmeagain said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > itsmeagain....... sorry but were you there? Did you turn up and go or were you at the table.... im confused? :lol: :?
> ...


Mate you are a plonker you should of come in we don't bite well not after I've had me stake n chips. :wink: Next time mate.

DAZ 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
This is just a thought, but rather than meet up in December in the rain and cold of the evening. How about we go for Sunday lunch? Thought the venue could be around the Wolverhampton area, even Penn Cottage again. (Or what ever it is called now). 
Give me some feedback and we will go from there.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

rather do legs 11 !!!! I hear they do a lovely carvery !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

I got there at 7.30pm saw the cars outside. But didnt want to look a plonker walking into a pub and asking who was driving the TTs. Next time i will get there early so i can meet everyone. :lol:[/quote]

Should have come in buddy, the more the merrier, we were newbies two meets ago and they've all made us very welcome !!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> This is just a thought, but rather than meet up in December in the rain and cold of the evening. How about we go for Sunday lunch? Thought the venue could be around the Wolverhampton area, even Penn Cottage again. (Or what ever it is called now).
> Give me some feedback and we will go from there.


Wolverhampton Area sounds good to me mate, and any pub is fine with me  

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Steve (Bozzy) has suggested that as there is a Midlands Breakfast club meet on the 13th December and that it is at Cosford. We could follow on from that with a short drive to a lunch venue. I thought it was a good idea so we are going to check things out and will get back to you soon. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Steve (Bozzy) has suggested that as there is a Midlands Breakfast club meet on the 13th December and that is at Cosford. We could follow on from that with a short drive to a lunch venue. I thought it was a good idea so we are going to check things out and will get back to you soon. 8)


Cosford was great last time.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea going for sunday lunch. We'll be up fot that.

Whats the deal with Cosford?

All sounds interesting, keep us posted.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

shurcomb said:


> Sounds like a good idea going for sunday lunch. We'll be up fot that.
> 
> Whats the deal with Cosford?
> 
> All sounds interesting, keep us posted.


Hiya,
Here you go.

http://www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk/


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Unfortunately i wont be able to attend the next meet if you do it in line with the breakfast club meet as im working over that weekend and theres no chance i can get it off

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hiya,
Steve (Bozzy) has suggested that as there is a Midlands Breakfast club meet on the 13th December and that it is at Cosford. We could follow on from that with a short drive to a lunch venue. I thought it was a good idea so we are going to check things out and will get back to you soon.

Sonuds good to me sorry Paul can you pull a sickey :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

No i cant mate.

Its my Works Crimbo party the night before (12th) and then im back in work on 13th on nights, so i might be able to come out for a Sunday Lunch or something depending on the time you set really  

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Ok bud try and make it for Sunday Lunch then.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I think quite a few of us will make the lunch venue as opposed to trying to do both so try and make it if you can.
I thought we would set a time of perhaps 2:00pm. That's not to early for the breakfast chaps and not to late for the lunch crew.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, the lunch meet still sounds good.

Phil, where's the pic of the pink TT, Rachel has been asking to see it  

Cheers,


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

shurcomb said:


> Yeah, the lunch meet still sounds good.
> 
> Phil, where's the pic of the pink TT, Rachel has been asking to see it
> 
> Cheers,


Hiya,
Here as requested:-
A MKI and a MKII.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

I Feel violated !!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have been busy looking for a nice pub for us for the Sunday lunch on the 13th December. I have contacted the pub below to see if they can fit us in. Looks a nice place on Wenlock Edge and they look like they have a good menu together with some nice reviews.
I will get back to you when I have had a reply. If they can't fit us in I have a couple more in reserve.
By the way the pub is 16miles from Cosford and around a 30 mins drive.

http://www.wenlockedgeinn.co.uk/index.php


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Phil, theres a breakfast club meet this sunday, I can pop along and have alook around and see whats local if you want !! by the way when are you going to apologise for caused post traumatic stress to everybody for posting those pictures of the pink TT's !!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
They were that bad then!
You can give me a smack tomorrow evening. :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> Hiya Phil, theres a breakfast club meet this sunday, I can pop along and have alook around and see whats local if you want !! by the way when are you going to apologise for caused post traumatic stress to everybody for posting those pictures of the pink TT's !!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I may see you there Sunday if the weathers OK.

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Weathers meant to 32 degrees !!! in brazil, but seriously meant to be dry and bright !!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> Weathers meant to 32 degrees !!! in brazil, but seriously meant to be dry and bright !!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Good 8)


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Have been busy looking for a nice pub for us for the Sunday lunch on the 13th December. I have contacted the pub below to see if they can fit us in. Looks a nice place on Wenlock Edge and they look like they have a good menu together with some nice reviews.
> I will get back to you when I have had a reply. If they can't fit us in I have a couple more in reserve.
> By the way the pub is 16miles from Cosford and around a 30 mins drive.
> ...


Hi Phil
Sorry to say I won't be able to make the 13th Dec as, if all goes to plan, I'll be in Ypres, Belgium on a long weekend [smiley=cheers.gif] 
However, if the Wenlock Edge Inn doesn't work out for you, here are a couple of other suggestions in the same general area that you may wish to look at  
http://www.feathersatbrockton.co.uk/
http://www.plumeoffeathersharley.co.uk/

Rich


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Right then, new post re the Chistmas pint is now on the forum.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Right then, new post re the Chistmas pint is now on the forum.


Carn't see it Phil. :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Nor me!

[smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Blimey you are impatient..... Can't text and post at the same time!!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Blimey you are impatient..... Can't text and post at the same time!!!


Waiting!

[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
New thread now up.


----------

